# New setup



## Jakey66 (Apr 3, 2016)

Good Afternoon all,

after lurking on the forum for a few months and annoying a few people, I have finally settled on the sage oracle, previously had a delonghi b2c machine.

So slowly getting used to this machine.

Only just manged to get it under the kitchen cupboard!


----------



## Zee786 (Jul 29, 2016)

Blue led definitely sets the machine off


----------

